# Salti ...nuts



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Love those rigs. Why the plastic heat shrink though?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Paully

You forgot to include the fish photos.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Does the jig head do the job keeping the bait the right way up? Where do you pin the gar?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Good on ya for getting out there Salti can't catch em sitting on ya bum at home   If you keep this up a Spring Spaniard might come your way ;-) 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ant said:


> Good on ya for getting out there Salti can't catch em sitting on ya bum at home   If you keep this up a Spring Spaniard might come your way ;-)
> Cheers
> Ant


If he doesn't fall off in the shorebreak. :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good onya salti. i second ants sentiments. gotta be in it to win it


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

kayakone said:


> ant said:
> 
> 
> > Good on ya for getting out there Salti can't catch em sitting on ya bum at home   If you keep this up a Spring Spaniard might come your way ;-)
> ...


he did enough of that at the straddy comp lol, i reckon he kills it now though. but with the heat shrinking your wire down the hook, do you think it impedes the action a little in the swim bait or not? i always thought of doing this but with a bit of wire wrap instead but got put off incase it did stiffen the bait up, not as much "swing"... maybe?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful sunrise makes me very itchy.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Ya and a good paddling too


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Salti, What type of fish will this rig be used for? Im heading to straddle and looking for some rigs. I'm knew to this style of fishing and unsure about what I'll even catch, but better to have so different types.

Cheers


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Cheers salty, only have a 6-10kg spin rod and an 8000OC reel atm, so hopefully this will do.


----------

